# Any blue crabs yet ?



## 1FISHERMAN (Apr 22, 2009)

Should i bring my crab traps to the bridge?


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

I have seen plenty while fishing from the yak and when I dump the fish guts in the bayou at my back yard but I think what would help would be a location, like Big Lagoon and Bayou Grande in the yak and the bayou out the back yard is Bayou Garcon.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

There are a few in the bayous and lakes off of Choctawhatchee Bay. Not sure where you are.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I\'ve been pulling them in with my poles using cut bait, they just refuse to let it go until I get the on the dock. this is on Valp pier, probably a dozen or more in the past week. Unfortunately no trout or reds yet.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*With the mild winter we had Blue Crabs are HUGE right now!!*


----------

